#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-18
<Ubuntubruger8> hey jeg har et spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger8> til ubuntu styresystem
<Ubuntubruger8> kan du hjælpe mig
<Ubuntubruger8> hey can help me with a hard drive I can not it see in my ubuntu operating system
<Tukanfan> Hej, er der nogen af jer som kører med en backup-løsning der uploader backup'en til en ftp eller sftp/scp-server?
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : er her en der ved om der er en uddannelse specifikt om servere ? , og hvis ja, hvad hedder den så ?
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, datalog ville være et godt valg :-)
<MikeDK> eller datamatiker hedder den vidst den jeg mener
<pixiarvai> jeg lurer på It-administrator
<pixiarvai> Din søgning gav 0 resultater.  (datalog via UG)
<pixiarvai> rolig nu, jeg skal også være uddannet før jeg er fyrer fed og færdig hehe
<pixiarvai> MikeDK,  men jeg må vist bruge påsken på at læse mig igennem mulighederne, der er jo en del
<Ubuntubruger0> hejsa..
<Ubuntubruger0> nogle der kan hjælpe mig med backup af nogle filer fra en ubuntu hdd på en windows installation
<Ubuntubruger0> ?
<pixiarvai> kommer nok an på hvilken ubuntuudgave du er på, de nyeste er med ext4, og så vidt jeg lige ved kan man ikke få windowsprogrammer der kan læse ext4 filsystemer
<Ubuntubruger0> kan se med arseus paration manager der er aet3 på den
<Ubuntubruger0> easeus*
<pixiarvai> aner ikke lige hvad det er, jeg googler lige ;)
<Ubuntubruger0> ellers må jeg nok indrømme at jeg ærligt talt ikke ved det
<Ubuntubruger0> mener jeg kan se det er ext3 filsys på den
<pixiarvai> og du vil åbne ext3 inde fra windows ?
<pixiarvai> nice, nu kan man godt læse ext4, det vidste jeg ikke
<Ubuntubruger0> yes så jeg evt. kunne tage en kopi af de filer som jeg behøver fra den hdd
<pixiarvai> http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ kunne være et bud
<Ubuntubruger0> thx m8
<pixiarvai> sig lige om det virker, jeg kører selv med ren ubuntu install, så jeg kan ikke teste det
<Ubuntubruger0> så det vel Linux Recovery 2.7 jeg skal bruge?
<pixiarvai> http://www.diskinternals.com/download/Linux_Reader.exe har jeg som downloadlink
<Ubuntubruger0> jamen vil jeg da prøve så :-)
<pixiarvai> ok
<Ubuntubruger0> weee!! jaahh sååå nice.. det virker jo så genialt..
<Ubuntubruger0> nemt og enkelt
<pixiarvai> super , er alt bare ligetil med det program ?
<Ubuntubruger0> tak for hjælpen..
<pixiarvai> det var da så lidt
<Ubuntubruger0> ja for pokker..
<pixiarvai> jeg gemmer da lige linket, det ender nok med at jeg render ind i andre der spørger
<Ubuntubruger0> heeeh kunne tænkes.. da jeg googlede det tidliger støtte jeg da på flere med samme problem men uden konklution
<pixiarvai> jeg googlede "ext3 in windows"
<Ubuntubruger0> oki.. super nemt
<pixiarvai> det var vist link nr 6 (det er jo et rent held, når man regner med at det er tilfældigt), de første kunne jeg ikke bruge til noget
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-19
<sbc> Jeg har en tekst-fil hvor jeg gerne vil fjerne alle kommaer ",". Er der nogen som kan trylle en hurtig kommando-linje til at gøre det frem? På forhånd tak.
<sbc> ^-- ?spørgsmål
<uvirtbot> sbc: Error: "--" is not a valid command.
<askhl_> sbc: jeg er ikke mester i sed, men prøv: cat filnavn | sed 's/,//g'
<askhl_> sbc: du vil ikke erstatte kommaerne med noget, bare fjerne dem?
<sbc> askhl_: Det virkede fint. Jeg skal dog også fjerne punktum ".", Der fejler den. Er der en 'escape' karakter for punktum? For ellers burde samme kommando da virke ?
<Tak> \.
<sbc> Tak: Super :)
<sbc> Tak: askhl_ Tak for hjælpen begge.
<TLE> http://xkcd.com/208/
<Tak> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/fix_computer også
<askhl_> heh
<askhl_> den sidste er dog ikke så relateret til regulære udtryk...
<Tak> "Write a regular expression that would make other programmers cry blood."
<askhl_> ja okay...
<h_e_tjelum> Er der nogen der kan anbefale en telnet dims til Ubuntu?
<h_e_tjelum> Jeg har prøvet den i kommandoprompten, men den er ikke særlig samarbejdsvillig med en noop som mig. Jeg skal bruge den på en USB-com port.
<h_e_tjelum> Og skal meget gerne være let at bruge
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvilken kommando kan vise hvilke filer et program eksekverer når programmet bliver kørt?
<h_e_tjelum> Ehmmm - den forstod jeg ikke... Den skal bare kunne kommunikere med en Bus Pirate v3 (lille sej printplade).
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: Det kan du umiddelbart ikke se, med mindre du begynder at se paa debugging-vaerktoejer
<h_e_tjelum> Nåe - måske var det ikke til mig...
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], jeg har set sådan en kommando. Jeg skal finde ud af hvor grup har placeret sine filer
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: man grub :)
<nikolaj_basher> det er den kommando jeg mangler, der skrev den stierne på alle filer
<nikolaj_basher> det er ikke kun grub det var på alle programmer, mener jeg
<nikolaj_basher> måske er jeg helt forkert på den
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: jeg tror det er noget andet du har set. Nogle gange ved programmet jo ikke selv hvad den indlaeser af filer, foer den laest sine configurationer (eksempelvis)
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: Men kig evt i /boot i grub's tilfaelde
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], ok, det er nemlig conf jeg mangler
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], der er nemlig ingen /etc/grub
<h_e_tjelum> Nå - jeg prøver Minicom... Den ser ok ud.
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], kan man se hvilke filer et program har kørende?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-20
<kristian-work> TLE: ping
<TLE> pong
<kristian-work> ups, det hører til på #snak... hopper lige derover
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-21
<cmol> hi guys! Happy Easter :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-23
<MikeDK> http://cajuntechie.com/2011/04/canonical-takes-another-step-against.html
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er ved at installere lubuntu for en vietnameser... hvad er den smarte måde at gøre det på?
<kristian-aalborg> slutbrugeren vil gerne have vietnamesisk, men jeg kan kun sætte op (og yde support) på dansk/engelsk..
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, installer vietnamesisk, dansk og engelsk sprog på den. Så kan du lave en admin bruger til dig hvor dansk er standardsprog, og en admin brugerkonto til ham med vietnamesisk som standardsprog
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tænkte i de baner også, mere eller mindre
<lars_t_h> Han bliver så nødt til at have en login skærm
<kristian-aalborg> men man kan vel frit vælge i login-manageren?
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: du undervurderer mig hvis du automatisk formoder "han" ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, du vælger bruger der (ham eller dig)
<askhl> man skal være administrator for at kunne angive sproget for logindskærmen.  Ellers kan hver bruger have sit eget sprog
<askhl> bare installér på enten engelsk eller dansk i første omgang og bekymr dig om vietnamesisk senere når det ikke forstyrrer
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, du skrev om en slutbruger der skal bruge vietnameisk så han er ikke dig formoder jeg - men det udelukker naturligvis ikke at du godt kan vietnamesisk
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tænkte mere på, at du automatisk formoder at det er en mand ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, i dk-land er det ofte en mand, men jeg er udemærket klar over at andelen af kvindelige dataloger er meget højere end i Danmark
<lars_t_h> *kvindelige dataloger i udlandet
<kristian-aalborg> det her er en pensioneret syerske, der har ødelagt et par XP-installationer med suspekt freeware (søgebarer til Explorer etc)... så nu får linux en chance
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ok - forklar omhyggelig om at software hentes fra Ubuntu Softwarecenter så :)
<kristian-aalborg> jep, det regner jeg med at gøre
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er lidt nysgerrig på, hvordan malware-situationen så ud, hvis "vi" var dominerende... for de skulle jo nok prøve
<kristian-aalborg> den der "apt-get" funktion i Firefox kunne godt misbruges ret meget, tror jeg
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, sandt nok - men idéen om at smide en browser ind i operativsystem, der sidder så godt fast at den ikke kan tages ud fortæller lidt om windows og sikkerhed
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det er hul i hovedet at alt og alle kan gøre hvad det skal være
<lars_t_h> Faktisk kan Internet Explorer *_ikke_* afinstalleres fra Windows - det er ganske enkelt umuligt..
<kristian-aalborg> i øvrigt er Explorer-implementeringen stjålet fra Konqueror, så vidt jeg kan se
<kristian-aalborg> altså det med at programmet står som default til at håndtere filer osv
 * kristian-aalborg  har i øvrigt lige opdaget ROX... den er tjep!
<lars_t_h> Active X er det værste de nogensinde har lavet
<kristian-aalborg> har du set den, hvor Hitler flipper ud over Vista? ;)
<lars_t_h> i Ubuntu svarer det til at køre noget kode med administrator rettigheder ude fra nettet, bare du siger ja til dens certifikat.
<askhl> Er det ikke Windows Explorer, som nærmest er en skal, som ikke kan tages ud?
<lars_t_h> næh
<askhl> (og altså ikke internet explorer)
<lars_t_h> askhl, du kan i Win XP stadig starte Win 3.xs Win Explorer ækvivalient
<lars_t_h> AFAIK
<lars_t_h> Jeg mener at vide at Internet Explorer og Windows bruger de samme *.dll - de er kan skal programmer til de samme libs
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det er klippet direkte fra "Der Untergang" filmen
<lars_t_h> God film iøvrigt - kan godt anbefales - anderledes end de der happy end amerikanske film
<askhl> Ok
<lars_t_h> Filmen er vist baseret på interviews med Hitlers sekretær, som hedder Treudel - er det vist
<lars_t_h> Næsten rigtig "Manuskriptet er skrevet af Bernd Eichinger, filmen er instrueret af Oliver Hirschbiegel og baseret på en bog af historikeren Joachim Fest om Hitlers sidste dage, dele af Albert Speers memoirer og erindringer fra Hitlers privatsekretær Traudl Junge." siger wikipedia siden
 * askhl er sjovt nok ved at læse Speers memoirer
<lars_t_h> ok
<kristian-aalborg> dejlig film... instruktøren er i øvrigt død for ikke så længe siden
<kristian-aalborg> han var i øvrigt fan af "Hitler flipper ud"-videoer'ne
<lars_t_h> weeeh!
 * lars_t_h har fået dørste lille del af sit program til at virke
<lars_t_h> men videreudviklingen sf næste version kommer nok til at ske med kompileret objekt orienteret sprog - vores alle sammen universielle programmeringssprog (læs: C) er *_meget_* low-level
<lars_t_h> *s/dørste/første
<kristian-aalborg> forresten, hvis nogen har en ramstang eller to passende i en Dell Optiplex SX260 til salg for billig penge er jeg lydhør
<kristian-aalborg> eller et tip til et sted man kan få en billig wifi-dongle...
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg har noget DDR2-800 Mhz (2 x 512 MB parret, men det er ikke SODIMM som der kræves til bærbare og andre små maskiner)
<lars_t_h> 100,- kr excl transport
<kristian-aalborg> det her er en mini-stationær
<kristian-aalborg> faktisk ikke en rådden maskine, selvom det er Dell ;)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opsx260/en/ug/specs.htm#1112456
<kristian-aalborg> kompatibel?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, nej DDR er ikke DDR2
<kristian-aalborg> tis
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det er måske billigere at købe et nyt bundkort til samme processor, RAM er meget billigt, f.eks. 4 GB DDR2 RAM ca 300 kr
<kristian-aalborg> brugt?
<lars_t_h> nyt
<kristian-aalborg> jeg synes altid det koster en arm når jeg kigger
<lars_t_h> og nyt bundkort i billig ende kan fås fra omkring 400
<lars_t_h> hastigheden spiller ind er det 1333 MHz udgaven så koster det meget mere
<lars_t_h> men det kan være prisen er steget pga. tsunamien
<lars_t_h> har ikke set på det efter tsunamien
<kristian-aalborg> ja, den ramte vist et par fabrikker
<kristian-aalborg> hvorfor kan folk ikke sælge noget i guloggratis uden at skulle have bordel-ordbogen frem?
<kristian-aalborg> "nu skal du vist have dig en rigtig lækker lille ram-opgradering".... bla bla
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?pid=654535
<lars_t_h> det er godt 4 GB DDR3 som bare er hurtigere end DDR2 314,- kr
<kristian-aalborg> lol, det er det dobbelte af hvad der kan sidde i min maskine
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?pid=143212 er 2 stk 1 GB DDR RAM moduler
<lars_t_h> ser ud til at passe med din maskine
<kristian-aalborg> så er vi også oppe i næsten en plov
<lars_t_h> at de kan køre op til 400 MHz betyder ikke noget - men du skal muligvis lige ind i BIOS og skrue på nogle parametre
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ja gammeldags teknologi koster kassen
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det glemmer de at fortælle ;)
<lars_t_h> sådan har det altid været i it branchen - ingen nyhed
<lars_t_h> det er kendt viden
<kristian-aalborg> stumperne bliver latterligt dyre efter omkring ti år
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har nogen gange kigget efter f.eks et batteri til en gammel thinkpad... det koster omtrent det samme som en ny maskine ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tror, usenet får en chance
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det kan måske bedre betale sig at investere i et nyt bundkort med en AMD Fusion (= har indbygget et heftigt grafikkort inde i processoren)
<lars_t_h> så skal du kun have lidt ram, så er du kørende når du har tilsluttet det hardware du har nu
<kristian-aalborg> tror ikke ret mange bundkort passer i maskinen
<lars_t_h> Husk at stille ubuntu til VGA mode 640x480 før du skifter grafikkort, eller der er sort skærm (tekst terminal uden GUI)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, der er standarder for den slags - så det passer næsten helst sikert ind i maskine, f.eks. bliver alle laptop bundkort lavet af en 2-3 producenter
<kristian-aalborg> ja, men det er et projekt uden budget, eller hvad skal man sige
<kristian-aalborg> egentlig skal jeg bare få maskinen til at køre og har så overvejet at smide en hund eller deromkring i det hvis det kan hjælpe lidt
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, tænkepadde hardware virker kun med tænkepadde hardware, de har lavet det sådan at man ikke kan bruge alm RAM, men skal købe deres RAM til overpris (vendor lock-in hedder det)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg var a propos den slags tricks ret overrasket over at se den første Apple, der var direkte rettet mod hackers ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, du kan en makine i større model, der har fået smadret skærmen eller sådan noget, og så bruge dens hardware - det rick har jeg en gang skaft mig noget billigt hardware på
<lars_t_h> *s/skaft/skaffet
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har lige købt en harddisk fra sådan en boks til 50,- :)
<kristian-aalborg> det er jeg så lidt spændt på...
<lars_t_h> har du kørt en smartmontool på den - så kan du se hvor gammel den er
<lars_t_h> du kan aktivere den via diskredskab
<lars_t_h> i Administration
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har ikke det nødvendige SATA(N) stik
<kristian-aalborg> men køber en bay til min TP40 og så får den gas ;)
<kristian-aalborg> der står 2007 på den, så den er ikke vildt gammel
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: har du leget med Slax?
<lars_t_h> nope
<kristian-aalborg> det virker ret cool... jeg er positivt indstillet overfor modulære OS'er
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-24
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, så burde kunne lide FreeBSD, og endu bedre OpenBSD
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har aldrig leget med BSD, bortset fra de ting der følger med Ubuntu osv fra dem
<lars_t_h> OpenBSD installeret kun basissystem, en package manager og en C kompiler - det er alt, resten er op til dig
<lars_t_h> PCBSD er også ret god, den har en KDE 4.6.x desktop, og en pakke fra deres pakkearkiv alt det et program skal bruge - dvs afinstallerer eller laver du knas i den for et program virker alle andre stadig
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.slax.org/ prøv at se her, man klikker bare på de ting man gerne vil have
<lars_t_h> ja det er samme princip, har læst om den
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er også ret duperet over Debians fleksibilitet i øvrigt
<kristian-aalborg> #
<kristian-aalborg> Do you sick of that there are no Hard disk to save them?
<kristian-aalborg> #
<kristian-aalborg> Here, the item can help you.This is a 2rd HDD Caddy,you can take replacement of the CD-ROM While the CD-ROM is not being using.
<kristian-aalborg> længe leve google translate ;)
<lars_t_h> hehe
<kristian-aalborg> nn
<Adam___> ?spørgsmål Hvordan får jeg Firefox 4 i Ubuntu?
<MikeDK> Adam___, hvilken ubuntu version bruger du?
<MikeDK> sudo apti-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<MikeDK> hov
<MikeDK> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<MikeDK> så skulle du gerne få daglige firefox updates med nyeste firefox
<MikeDK> Adam___, er du der?
<Adam___> MikeDK nu er jeg :)
<MikeDK> k
<Adam___> Tak for det
<MikeDK> har du tilføjet det repo?
<MikeDK> ellers kan du tilføje stable firefox, der er osse 4'ern i
<MikeDK> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<MikeDK> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Adam___> Hm, kan ikke få det til at virke :(
<Adam___> Hvorfor skal det være så besværligt at installere på Ubuntu? :/
<Adam___> Al respekt til Ubuntu, men hvorfor er der ikke en exe/dmg til Ubuntu? :(
<MikeDK> fordi ubuntu ikke er windows
<MikeDK> eller mac
<MikeDK> hvad er det du ikke kan få til at virke?
<Adam___> Jeg mener en filtype hvor man bare skal trykke næste, næste osv.
<Adam___> NÃ¥r jeg skriver sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0 ind
<MikeDK> hvad sker der da?
<Adam___> 2 sek
<TLE> Adam___: det er der også, du kan installere .deb'er ligeså nemt som du installerer exe på windows, så skal du bare selv rode med at opdatere skidtet
<MikeDK> TLE, så er det bare om der er afhængigheder der skal installeres ved siden af, som .deb'en måske ikke tager med
<MikeDK> Adam___, hvilken version af ubuntu har du installeret?
<TLE> MikeDK: ja, men hvis den er bygget til Ubuntu, burde den kunne fortælle pakkesystemet hvad den har brug for, det er heller ikke fordi jeg vil anbefale det, jeg siger bare at det kan lade sig gøre
<MikeDK> yep, ved godt det kan lade sig gøre, men ved osse at nogle .deb pakker der skal man selv finde de ekstra afhængigheder ved siden af
<Adam___> 10.10
<MikeDK> k
<Adam___> 2 sek, bruger lige fjernskrivebord nu
<MikeDK> aah okay
<Adam___> Det er fordi jeg sidder på en Mac, og det er en anden computer der har Ubuntu på :)
<MikeDK> k
<Adam___> MikeDK, den skriver nogle af filerne ikke kunne findes
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> lyder underligt
<Adam___> Hvornår er det 11.04 kommer ud?
<lars_t_h> Adam___, den 28. kl 14 har jeg regnet ud
<Adam___> lars_t_h, tak
<lars_t_h> Adam___, fra ubuntu-release-party "Release is scheduled to occur by 23:59 on April 28th, Baker & Howland Island Time"
<Adam___> Okay :)
<lars_t_h> som er kl 13:59 (sommertid) i Danmark
<lars_t_h> Adam___, den ø de referer ti ligger midt ude i stillehavet og den er iøvrigt ubeboet - det skulle være meget langt væk fra civilisation (mere end 900 km)
<Adam___> Sej bonusinfo ;)
<Adam___> Den ø vil jeg købe
<lars_t_h> Adam___, så skal du snakke med en US myndighed
<lars_t_h> Adam___, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howland_Island og http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baker_Island
<lars_t_h> Der er 3100 km til Honolulu, og ca det samme til Austalien
<lars_t_h> Så kan man snakke om at være langt væk hjemmefra, hvis man er der!
<Adam___> Hah, ja :D
<Adam___> Jeg vil starte et helt nyt land på den
<lars_t_h> At tage nogle land fra US er nok ikke det smarteste ...
<Adam___> Nej :)
<Adam___> afk
<Adam___> Bbbbaack!
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-16
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: Hvad er det præcis man ikke må se som uautoriseret?
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, siderne der arbejdes på
<nikolaj_basher> så vidt jeg ved kan det gøres via httpacces og sætte autorisation på rod biblioteket www
<nikolaj_basher> men kunne jo var der var en smartere måde/løsning end den jeg havde tiltænkt mig
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, htaccess er den mest oplagte løsning på det, ja
<dmcn> jeg vil dog anbefale noget andet end FTP - det er ikke ligefrem en sikker protokol
<dmcn> SFTP eller FTPS
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, Selvfølgelig var bare ikke klar i sproget da jeg skrev ftp.
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, kan alle ftp server køre SFTP eller FTPS i stedet for FTP
<nikolaj_basher> altså et modul, eller skal jeg være opmærksom på hvilket program jeg installere plejer bare et installere proftpd
<dmcn> SFTP kører via SSH, men FTPS er "sikker" FTP - hvorvidt alle understøtter det, ved jeg dog ikke
<nikolaj_basher> okay så skal det nok være FTPS vil lige undersøge det tak for tippet :-)
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, kan det passe  at forskellen er der bliver brugt TLS?
<dmcn> ingen anelse om den praktiske forskel ud over at FTP ikke på nogen måde er krypteret, mens FTPS er :P
<nikolaj_basher> okay, men er ret sikker på det har med TLS at gøre for kan læse mig til at der er certifikater ind over forbindelsen, Så det vil jeg da lige eksperimentere med
<jarlen> Hvis du alligevel har en SSHd kørende på serveren kan du vel passende bruge den til FTP, så slipper du for at åbne for flere ting end højeste nødvendigt
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, kan den bare køre over sammen port som ssh clienten og så kan jeg lukke port 21?
<nikolaj_basher> eller hvordan skal det forståes
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: ja, sftp kører på samme port (den kører jo over ssh, så kommunikationen er egentlig bare en "specialiseret" ssh trafik)
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], så skal man jo bare vende sig til at installere ssh og så ftp hvor man lukker for port 21
<nikolaj_basher> hvis det er så let som jeg beskriver, for det forøger sikkerheden væsentligt
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, der er også nogle punkter omkring sikkerhed på webserveren - det er vist lidt noget rod at definere, at en given SSH-bruger kun har adgang til ét dir på serveren, og ikke kan læse fra alle
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], dmcn  nu prøvede jeg faktisk at forbinde via ssh men det ville min server ikke acceptere selvom jeg har ftp og ssh så der må være noget med rettigheder osv der skal justeres til med ftpserveren
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg kan dog se det er ret simpelt tak for hintet
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, er der en sshd på serveren? ellers er det i hvert fald problemet :P
<nikolaj_basher> det vil jeg mene da jeg kan forbinde med ssh, og er blev installeret en daemon. men hvordan kontrollere jeg det
<dmcn> hvis du kan SSH'e ind, kan du også SFTP'e ind - det bør du i hvert fald kunne
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: Du skal ikke bruge FTP til at køre FTP over SSH, der skal du bare bruge SSH
<jarlen> at installere FTP og lukke for porten giver dig mulighed for at have en FTP-server kørende som ikke bliver brugt, og intet andet.
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, arh så ftp programmet har ikke noget at gøre med sftp
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: Nej SSH har FTPs indbygget, så når du installerer SSH kan du også tilgå FTPS på port 22
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, arhh nice det vidste jeg ikke
<jarlen> Nu har du også lært det :-)
<jarlen> Så har dagen ikke været helt spildt ;-)
<nikolaj_basher> Vildt nok, så har jeg hul igennem så skal jeg bare lige have fundet ud af hvordan man styre bruger adfærd over ssh
<jarlen> Er det ikke bare med alm linux permissions?
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, jeg kan som standard ikke logge ind med andet end root, sidst jeg prøvede måske fejlede jeg
<nikolaj_basher> men hvis det skal være som ftp. skal jeg kunne definere et bibliotek som referere til  den jeg vil have skal være roden.
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, har ikke læst den http://bernhard.hensler.net/2008/07/17/synology-enable-ssh-user-login-other-than-root/
<nikolaj_basher> men den fortæller lidt om hvordan dette gøres
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, for at kunne logge ind med andre brugere via ssh skal du bruge adduser-kommandoen som root
<dmcn> nye brugere får så hjemme i /home/<brugernavn>/
<dmcn> du kan ændre deres default home i /etc/passwd
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, tak så tror jeg at jeg har viden nok til at fuldføre mit projekt i weekenden
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, tak
<malm> "hjælp" jeg har en hp dc7900 ssf med ubuntu 11.10 64bit mit problem ligger i at jeg har et drev som hedder \dev\sdb1\3d jeg kan ikke oprette mapper eller lægge noget ind på drevet fordi at jeg ingen rettigheder har men jeg er da root hvad gør jeg forkert
<malm> er her slet ingen
<malm> "?spørgsmål" jeg har en hp dc7900 ssf med ubuntu 11.10 64bit mit problem ligger i at jeg har et drev som hedder \dev\sdb1\3d jeg kan ikke oprette mapper eller lægge noget ind på drevet fordi at jeg ingen rettigheder har men jeg er da root hvad gør jeg forkert
<malm> [dmp]kan du hjælpe mig endnu engang jeg har en hp dc7900 ssf med ubuntu 11.10 64bit mit problem ligger i at jeg har et drev som hedder \dev\sdb1\3d jeg kan ikke oprette mapper eller lægge noget ind på drevet fordi at jeg ingen rettigheder har men jeg er da root hvad gør jeg forkert
<cromag> du skrev et drev
<cromag> hvordan er det drev kommet ?
<cromag> er det en eksternt mountet folder ?
<cromag> eller er det en lokal folder ?
<malm> den viser sig som extern men er et internt drev
<cromag> erhm
<cromag> de skråstreger er forkerte
<cromag> det er /
<cromag> og /dev/sdb1 skal mountes over i en folder
<cromag> dvs f.eks i din /home/malm folder vil du lave en folder der henviser til det drev.
<cromag> /dev betyder device
<cromag> eller
<cromag> det er dér devices ligger.
<cromag> så man ville f.eks lave en folder der hedder /home/malm/3d og mounte /dev/sda1 i den folder
<cromag> derved kan du tilgå drevet via /home/malm/3d
<cromag> hvor malm er dit brugernavn
<cromag> gav det mening ? :)
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, kan man ikke opsætte det i mtab eller virker den ikke længere?
<cromag> det kan man nok, men det skal stadig mountes.
<cromag> og lige nu forsøger han at tilgå en mappe forkert.
<nikolaj_basher> :-) ok
<cromag> jeg mener ikke man kan tilgå /dev/sda1/3d
<cromag> eller overhovedet lave den mappe
<nikolaj_basher> nej men siden han har stien så må han jo kunne se det et sted tænker jeg
<cromag> enig
<nikolaj_basher> eller har han gætte sig til at er stien
<nikolaj_basher> malm, hvor har du den sti fra ?
<cromag> det er svært at sige da han også har omvendte skråstreger :D
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, enig
<malm> sti kan jeg se i gparted
<malm> /dev/sdb1 er det jeg kan se men har jo kaldt drev for 3d (ntfs)
<malm> skal kunne dele med winerdus
<malm> cromag: jeg forstår ikke helt hvorledes det giver mig skrive adgang
<cromag> det gør det da det så er mountet i en folder man kan tilgå
<cromag> men
<cromag> du vil dele den med windows ?
<cromag> den disk
<nikolaj_basher> malm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions kan give dig lidt bedre forståelse
<cromag> jeg tror IKKE det er en windows partition
<cromag> eller hvad ?
<cromag> han skriver godt nok ntfs
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, det var det jeg så ;-) men forstår bare ikke hvorfor ubuntu ikke selv har fundet og automounted drevet
<malm> cromag: drevet er sat i en ekstra onboard sata port så er det partioneret med geparted men jeg kan ikke skrive til drevet for jeg har ingen rettigheder
<nikolaj_basher> hov og det er vidst ikke mtab men fstab
<cromag> malm: ah- du vil kunne flytte det mellem windows og ubuntu ?
<cromag> altså, selve harddisken
<malm> cromag: ja tak men jeg kan jo som sagt ikke lave noget som helst når det er i min linux for det har jeg ikke rettigheder til
<cromag> det er jeg helt med på, lige nu prøver jeg at finde ud af hvad det er for noget du er igang med :D
<cromag> virker den på din windows pc ?
<malm> vil du se screen shot
<cromag> nej, det er helt ok
<malm> cromag: ja fint med windows har prøvet med 3 forskellige hdd og alle kan ikke bruges under ubuntu dvs jeg kan læse men ikke skrive
<cromag> ok
<cromag> prøv lige ls /media
<cromag> i en terminal
<malm> cromag: 3D  3D_  3D__  sdb1
<cromag> ok, kan du prøve at putte indholdet af 'cat /etc/fstab' ind i en http://nopaste.dk/ ?
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, det ser underligt ud, men det må da være 3D som er mounted, måske skulle han køre ls -al /media så kan man da se hvem der har rettigheder til det
<cromag> jep, jeg vil dog lige se hvad fstab siger
<cromag> for der må være noget i den
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, ja god ide, men virker underligt den mounter så mange drev
<cromag> måske forskellige partitioner
<cromag> svært at sige :x
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<malm> cromag:  er inde ser du det
<cromag> du skal skrive linket den giver dig her, så kan jeg se det.
<malm> http://nopaste.dk/p5004
<malm> cromag:http://nopaste.dk/p5004
<cromag> super
<cromag> er det mens harddisken er sat i ?
<malm> ja
<cromag> nå ja sku da :D
<cromag> skriv; mount
<cromag> og gør det samme med at putte ind i nopaste
<cromag> og skriv linket
<cromag> det er mig der blander tingene lidt
<malm> mount
<cromag> i din terminal :)
<malm> ved det smuttede
<cromag> ;)
<malm> http://nopaste.dk/p5005
<cromag> ok
<cromag> som jeg ser det.
<cromag> så er den mountet i /media/3D__
<cromag> DEN folder kan du skrive i
<cromag> tror jeg
<malm> det kan jeg ikke
<cromag> den står så måske nok som read only
<malm> nemlig
<malm> men hvordan ændre jeg det
<cromag> kan du ls -lsah |grep 3D_
<cromag> kan du ls -lsah |grep 3D__ i stedet
<cromag> 2 underscores
<malm> der sker ikke noget når jeg sætter det ind
<cromag> nej det er klart.
<cromag> erhm
<cromag> ls -lsah /media |grep 3D__
<cromag> sådan
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, kan man egentlig ikke indsætte følgende i fstab /dev/sdb1 on /media/hdd type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks)
<cromag> det tror jeg måske man kan
<nikolaj_basher> og så mounter den automatisk i /media/hdd eller er det ikke så lige til
<cromag> men så kan den nok blive pisse sur når han piller den ud
<malm> får denne 4,0K dr-x------  1 malm malm 4,0K 2012-04-16 03:06 3D__
<cromag> ok
<cromag> øjeblik
<malm> jeg må se at blive en linux haj det er hårdt at skifte fra wirus 7 til ubuntu men det hele værd
<cromag> nikolaj_basher: jeg tænker det kunne være fint at gøre.
<cromag> men jeg ved ikke hvordan den gør når den ikke kan mounte drevet hvis han booter den når den ikke er sat til.
<malm> jeg kan bare mounte den hvergang men hvis bare rettighederne er der
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, den tanke kan være guld vær, for det er vel ikke til at sige om det bare mount fail eller om den går i stå under opstarten
<cromag> netop - det er jeg ikke klar over.
<cromag> malm: erhm ja.
<malm> cromag: kan man ikke chmod den
<cromag> det ved jeg ikke med sikkerhed om er reelt, og nok
<cromag> da den mountes som read only
<malm> cromag:jeg er totalt på bar bund hvorfor opføre et drev sig forskelligt fra en usb nøgle
<cromag> det kan jeg ikke svare på lige i det tilfælde, ud over det er forskellige forbindelses teknologier
<malm> cromag: har også en usb hdd som ikke vil mounte det virker sgu da underligt
<nikolaj_basher> malm, prøv at google lidt på emnet, der er mange artikler.
<malm> nikolaj_basher: har prøvet alle mulige løsninger i 3 uger nu intet fungere så tænkte at dette var hvor hajerne der kunne hjælpe var
<cromag> nikolaj_basher: man kunne prøve at unmounte og så mounte som du skrev.
<cromag> og se om den blev glad.
<cromag> så kan man altid lave noget derfra.
<malm> cromag: er det normalt at når man køre linux så bruger man kun et drev der må da være andre der har mødt dette problem før
<nikolaj_basher> malm, den brude selv mounte den så der er noget der ikke er som det skal
<nikolaj_basher> men du kan prøve at mounte den manuelt
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, kan man ikke indsætte mit forslag i fstab
<nikolaj_basher> og så førs umount -a
<nikolaj_basher>  og derefter mount -a når den er indsat i fstab? hvad siger du
<cromag> jo, men umount først vilel jeg mene
<malm> nikolaj_basher: findes der ikke et partionerings program hvor jeg kan slette den og lave en ny partion som er skrivebar
<malm> disken er pt tom så jeg kan jo gøre hvad jeg vil uden tab
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, selvfølgelig
<nikolaj_basher> Du kan jo bruge gmount slette den gamle og oprette en ny med et bestemt label, som den nok vil bruge som mountingpoint, og så ved jeg ikke om den bedre håntere vfat32 det var da et forsøg vær
<nikolaj_basher> eller hedder en vfat16 kan jeg ikke huske bare den med det højste tal
<nikolaj_basher> ellers kan du skrive umount -a
<cromag> jeg tænker ntfs bør være ok
<cromag> det ville være farligt tror jeg
<nikolaj_basher> malm, så er det bare at prøve igen først med ntfs
<nikolaj_basher> men ellers er muligheden for at mounte den manuelt hver gang du skal bruge den hvilket ikke er så slemt, dog bare et irritations moment
<malm>  nikolaj_basher: fandt lige en løsning fra dit link (sudo apt-get install ntfs-config) derefter (gksudo ntfs-config) der var mulighed for autoconfig  og det funkede
<nikolaj_basher> super godt turde ikke forslå det fordi jeg aldrig havde prøvet det
<nikolaj_basher> men rigtig godt du fandt en løsning
<malm> 3 lange uger he he
<malm> cromag og nikolaj_basher i tildeles store takker og roser for hjælpen
<malm> :-D
<malm> så kommer næste problematik jeg køre med 2 skærme og vil gerne have mulighed for at åbne home i 2 vinduer hvordan gør jeg det
<malm> altså hjemmemappe
<malm> cromag:så kommer næste problematik jeg køre med 2 skærme og vil gerne have mulighed for at åbne hjemmemappe i 2 vinduer hvordan gør jeg det
<malm> nikolaj_basher:så kommer næste problematik jeg køre med 2 skærme og vil gerne have mulighed for at åbne hjemmemappe i 2 vinduer hvordan gør jeg det
<cromag> oh - jeg troede sku ntfs-config var installeret :(
<cromag> det tænkte jeg var standard.
<nikolaj_basher> malm, kan du se en skrivebord på begge skærme?
<nikolaj_basher> hvis ja, så kan du åbne home og træk det over på den anden skærm du vil have vinduet opført på
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, det er bare underligt den ikke har gjort det, men det er nok fordi hdd ikke sad i maskinen da den blev installeret. Er det korrekt malm,
<nikolaj_basher> malm,
<lars_t_h> 18:18 <cromag> men så kan den nok blive pisse sur når han piller den ud
<lars_t_h> hehe, cromag - ja det er den normale rekation for kernen
<cromag> oh well - nu mente jeg før boot :D
<lars_t_h> filsystemer der monteret lige nu finder mani /etc/mtab
<cromag> ah
<lars_t_h> cromag, i /etc/fstab bør man ikke have filsystemer som fjenes, AFAIK - det er er noget udev og udisks ordner
<cromag> jeg kan godt være tilbøjelig til at være enig.
<cromag> det var nok også der min tanke var da jeg tænkte den ville blive sur når han tændte maskinen uden den kunne mounte disken
<lars_t_h> cromag, rent faktisk kan man lave et pmount script til udev så en best harddisk bliver monteret på en bestemt mappe, og ogsså give alm bruger adang til den
<cromag> pmount ?
<cromag> det kender jeg ikke
<lars_t_h> cromag, malm skalegentlige bare instille sine rettigheder så han har lov til at bruge eksterne lagermedier hedder det vist
<lars_t_h> så er der ikke knas med at få lov til at bruge dem
<cromag> han fandt ud af at burger autoconfig
<lars_t_h> pmount er en mount der kombinerer mount og rettigheder - ret praktisk
<lars_t_h> ah
<cromag> ah ja, det lyder ok smart.
<lars_t_h> cromag, jeg kan godt anbetfale af tkigge på udev scripts
<lars_t_h> jeg har et link ...
<lars_t_h> cromag, grafisk værktøj til udev: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/394/how-to-run-udev-discover-in-ubuntu-the-complete-device-manager-tool-for-the-linux-kernel
<cromag> det ligner lidt device manager for windows
<lars_t_h> cromag, også har vi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<lars_t_h> cromag, sikken et "tilfælde" :)
<cromag> ja, det er sjovt ;)
<lars_t_h> cromag, måske skulle jeg lave en udev guide på forum - mange kan sikkert godt bruge udev til at automatisere mange ting - uden at skulle bruge sudo
<cromag> det tror jeg ville falde i fornuftigt jord.
<cromag> nu vil jeg dog køre hjem
<lars_t_h> det er også godt vejr uden for (i solen, i skygge er det noget koldere)
<malm> nikolej_basher: jeg er tilbage i svarede ikke så var lige ude jo disk sad i ved installation
<malm> nikolaj_basher: jeg er tilbage i svarede ikke så var lige ude jo disk sad i ved installation
<malm> nikolaj_basher: jeg køre udvidet skrivebord og vil gerne have ex. hjemmemappe/videoklip åben i den ene og ex hjemmemappe/musik i den anden samtidigt
<malm> cromag: er du her endnu
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-18
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvis man vil have lavet et netværksdrev som er påkoblet brugerloginet i linux er det så samba server jeg skal have fat i eller fungere kun ordentligt  til windows
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, samba har brugerne der ikke har noget at gøre med dit Linux brugernavn - man kan måske godt få et PAM modul der kan koble SAMBA og Linux brugernavn og kodeord sammen
<lars_t_h> *s/brugerne/brugernavne
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, er der andre forslag der vil være mere oplagt at bruge?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jeg ved ikke så meget om SAMBA så det har jeg ikke, SAMBA dokumentationen har måske noget nyttigt
<lars_t_h> der er også Ubuntu Community Documntation
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, ok min pointe var jeg gad godt have en extra drev, som mange skoler har hvor det ligger på den serveren
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: hvis du bare skal have et netvaerksdrev og serveren er en linux maskine, saa er nfs vaerd at se paa
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, FreeNAS kunne du måske kigge på hvis du er ude efter en styresystem der kan alt med fildeling etc fra starten
<lars_t_h> det er et FreeBSD system, og NAS delen konfigureres fra en browser på en anden maskine - nemt nok
<lars_t_h> det er kun et <100 MB download, så vidt jeg husker det
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, den har jeg set på men gad godt forblive med linux
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], kikker lige på det med det samme
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-19
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, jeg kan helt klart følge dit ønske om at blive i linux-universet - det havde jeg selv, indtil jeg skrottede min hjemmeserver og købte mig en synology-box
<dmcn> man kommer til at sætte pris på lettere administration og point'n'click-opsætning
<dmcn> og løsninger som freeNAS/Synology virker bare
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, den kan godt nok meget
<nikolaj_basher> googlede bare synology
<nikolaj_basher> http://www.synology.com/products/dsm_livedemo.php?lang=dan
<nikolaj_basher> Spændende, tænkte bare man brude kunne opnå det samme men en linux maskine som server, men har din adgangs kontrol, altså så brugere skal være oprettet så den kædes sammen med deres login på client maskinen?
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, det kan du helt frit styre - du kan lave en bruger, som kun har adgang via FTP, NFS eller andet
<dmcn> og ja, den kan sindsygt meget - min serverer film til min mac mini, musik til min squeezebox, henter serieafsnit når de kommer ud, tager imod backups fra alle mine computere og backer op til crashplanet automatisk
<dmcn> og fungerer som VPN-server når jeg har brug for den slags :)
<dmcn> og så har den selvfølgelig webserver indbygget, med PHP/MySQL-understøttelse
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, det er smart, men forstår ikke hvorfor man ikke kan få en service til linux der klare det på samme snilde måde
<dmcn> godt spørgsmål :)
<dmcn> synology leverer også fed raid-opsætning, så det er ret grundlæggende udviklet inhouse
<dmcn> jeg kører RAID1 på mit setup, tog ca. et halvt minut at sætte op, og så gik den i gang med at synkronisere
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, der er selvfølgelig ingen grund til at opfinde den dybe tallerken to gange, hvis synology bare virker
<dmcn> det synes jeg klart det gør
<dmcn> bliver også spændende at følge udviklingen, de arbejder på deres eget cloud-setup i stil med dropbox
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, ved du noget om hvordan det fungere med DaviCal kunne se de har den, kan man synkronisere sin android kalender
<dmcn> hvor du, i stedet for at sync'e til dropbox' servere, sync'er til synologyboxen
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, selvfølgelig der er da oplagt
<dmcn> det har jeg ikke rodet med - jeg bruger google calendar all the way
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, for kan man det er det virkelig spændende, så er den oplagt til lille firma
<nikolaj_basher> et lille firma
<dmcn> jeg er jævnt sikker på der er mulighed for at smide den på en android-telefon, men jeg kan da lige undersøge :)
<dmcn> ville hjælpe hvis jeg havde husket at tænde min i morges, dog ;)
<nikolaj_basher> he he ja det kan hjælpe i hvert fald hvis du skal modtage opkald ;-)
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, hvis den kan det, så har den jo alt hvad et mindre firma skal bruge for styrring af data
<dmcn> hah, det er min synology jeg glemte at tænde ;)
<dmcn> sov på hjemmekontoret i nat, den larmede lidt :P
<dmcn> http://wiki.davical.org/w/CalDAV_Clients/Android
<dmcn> men ja, vi har overvejet at købe en større synologybox til firmaet - "desværre" kører vi alt via google apps pt, og det fungerer så godt, så vi ikke aktivt leder efter en bedre løsning
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, har du dit eget firma, eller har du hjemmekontor
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, uhm, begge dele - er medejer af ubivox.dk, og har indrettet et hjemmekontor i lejligheden, til når jeg arbejder hjemme
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, lyder da som en god ting
<nikolaj_basher> spændende
<nikolaj_basher> går det godt? for det lyder da som en brugbar service
<dmcn> vi har været i gang i ~8 år og lever stadig, så jo, det går sgu fint ;)
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, nice det er rart med noget man selv har sat i værk
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, absolut - faktisk var idéen i første omgang, at vi bare gerne ville lave noget, vi synes var skægt, så det gjorde vi :)
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, så er historien jo endnu federe!!
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, gid det var mig
<nikolaj_basher> det er sgu sjovere end skole
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, haha, jeg tog gymnasie, multimediedesigner, og så startede vi firma
<dmcn> 2 års videregående uddannelse må være rigeligt :P
<nikolaj_basher> så er jeg snart deroppe over hvor jeg snart skal igang. 4 års uddannelse og igang med det 5 og når jeg går igang med at læse og er færdig så har jeg været 10 under uddannelse ud over folkeskolen
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, så er det sgu bare at komme i gang, ja ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-22
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål er det en byg at opdateringshåndtering ikke spørger efter passwd ?
<smeag0l> *bug
<smeag0l> kører ubuntu 12.04 beta2
<MikeDK> smeag0l, ved det faktisk ikke helt, men ser ud til opdateringshåndteringen kun ber om password når der er opdateringer som for eksempel nye kerner eller vigtige systemopdateringer som måske kræver genstart.
<smeag0l> okay
<MikeDK> har selv tænkt en del over det, og har prøvet at holde øje med det, men idet du checker efter opdateringer så behøver man jo i reglen ikke password, men kun idet man ber opdateringerne om at installere
<MikeDK> hvilken version havde du inde før egentlig?
<MikeDK> for det der med at den ikke ber om password for at checke efter opdateringer har været en feature siden Maverick
<smeag0l> debian
<smeag0l> cyal
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-17
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej
<Ubuntubruger4> Kan jeg få noget hjælp omkring Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-14
<flarn2006> PINGAS!!!!!
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-15
<kloeri> ikke rigtigt Ubuntu relateret men det kan jo være at der er nogen her der er interesseret i wikipedia og/eller open street map.. https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Landsbybr%C3%B8nden/M%C3%B8de_imellem_Wikipedia-_og_OpenStreetMap_milj%C3%B8erne
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-17
<brianR> Venter bare på at 14.04 LTS bliver frigivet :-)
<Blfriis> ubuntu Randers Hangout
<Blfriis> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjh35576ctvt855c9aaifis?hl=da
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-18
<ole_oz6oh> Hej folks . Hvad bestemmer ipnummeret når man skriver ifconfig i sin Terminal
<ole_oz6oh>   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:16   lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1           RX packets:482 err
<ole_oz6oh> Der må meget gerne svares på olehasselbalch@gmail.com
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej alle vågne. Hvad bestemmer ipnummeret lokalt i ens maskine
<ole_oz6oh> Spørgsmål.  Hvad bestemmer det loale ipnummer i maskinen
<ole_oz6oh> Jeg kan nemlig kunne komme på nettet med en telenordongle
<ole_oz6oh> spørgsmål: Hvem ved noget om routere her ??
<CybergeekDK> du kan prøve at stille spørgsmålet så er det nemmere at vudere om man ved noget :)
<ole_oz6oh> cybergeek: Spørgsmålet er hvordan man får firefox til at reagere når man forbinder sig til nettet
<ole_oz6oh> Nu må folket være fri for tøøermænd?? Spørgsmål: Er der een her der kan hjælpe mig med at få mine to ubuntu13.10 maskiner på nettet
<ole_oz6oh> tømmermænd
<ole_oz6oh> Jeg er rystende tålmodig
<andlo> ole_oz6oh: Ja det er du - jeg har set dig hele dagen, men har desværrre ikke mulighed for at hjælpe :(
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-19
<cms-uni> Godmorgen
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-20
<Ubuntubruger4> Hey guys... Jeg har brugt for lidt hjælp til install af Ubuntu, på min Asus G75V Windows 8, SSD HD
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål Hey guys... Jeg har brugt for lidt hjælp til install af Ubuntu, på min Asus G75V Windows 8, SSD HD
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-19
<Ubuntubruger6> hej
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-23
<bizukifu> Hejsa
#ubuntu-dk 2017-04-17
<Ubuntubruger5> ?hej, jeg har en gammel firma computer som jeg gerne vil rense og lægge ubuntu indpå. Den er til min kone så hun kan skrive rapporter samt gå på nettet, det er en Lenovo T430, jeg har ikke forstand på laptops, jeg bruger den bare! er der en som kan hjælpe med hvordan jeg kommer videre som amatør i dette univers?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?skal jeg forsøge, eller er der nogen i Hobro til Århus området som kan give hands-on hjælp
#ubuntu-dk 2017-04-18
<Ubuntubruger9> hi is it legal to install windows fonts on a ubuntu server
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål, hej er det lovligt at installere windows fonte på en ubuntu server, eller kræver en en licens og så fald hvad koster en sådan. server skal kunne bruges at kunder bla. kommuner mv. så det skal være lovligt
<FrostEyes_P1> https://www.microsoft.com/typography/faq/faq11.htm
<Ubuntubruger9> @frosteyes: Thx :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2017-04-22
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej, har downloaded Ubuntu 16.04.2L og brændt på en DVD. Når jeg sætter denne i en anden PC starter Ubuntu ikke op. Hvordan gøres dette...?
#ubuntu-dk 2019-04-17
<Ubuntubruger6> Er der nogen der kan hjælpe med Tails,
#ubuntu-dk 2020-04-13
<ChristianAarhus> "?Link til Prøv Ubuntu uden installatiuon"
<ChristianAarhus> Jeg har lavert en rufus usb installations usb-memorystick.
<ChristianAarhus> - men kunne godt lige tænke mig at prøve ubuntu inden jeg installerer..
<ChristianAarhus> der var engang hvor man kunne brænde en CD ....eller lave en "kør ubuntu fra usb stik" ....det er måske en mulighed i den usb-ting jeg lige har lavet ?
<ChristianAarhus> jeg kunne jo ligr prøve at brænde en cd med isofilen det gør jeg lige, så sidder jeg måske med løsningen i hånden ...
<ChristianAarhus> Som I sikkert alle her ved, så var det efterspurgte PrøvFørInstallation på usb-stikket som jeg lige havde oprettet  :)
<ChristianAarhus> God aften
<ChristianAarhus> .... hvis der er andre her..
#ubuntu-dk 2020-04-16
<kasper3> Hvilken version af ubuntu skal man downloade?
<kasper3> Jeg synes det er lidt svært at gennemskue hvilken version man skal bruge.
